# User Perspective:SUV17 & Copper Head



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, you fellas are back from the Islamorada trip and I'm sure that some of you copperhead owners have had the chance to ride some of the SUV17s and some of you proud new SUV17 owners have been on the Copper Head by now. So what do you guys think? What were some of the performance differences that you noticed? There are certain assumptions that could be made about the potential performance difference from a hull analysis perspective, did any of these assumptions prove wrong? Does the Copper Head pole better? Does the SUV17 take chop better? What did you guys notice? What stands out to separate the performance of these two skiffs from one-another?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> OK, you fellas are back from the Islamorada trip and I'm sure that some of you copperhead owners have had the chance to ride some of the SUV17s and some of you proud new SUV17 owners have been on the Copper Head by now. So what do you guys think? What were some of the performance differences that you noticed? There are certain assumptions that could be made about the potential performance difference from a hull analysis perspective, did any of these assumptions prove wrong? Does the Copper Head pole better? Does the SUV17 take chop better? What did you guys notice? What stands out to separate the performance of these two skiffs from one-another?


I wasn't allowed to check out one of the SUV17's. :'(

lol, just kidding.
I didn't ask, for I didn't want to be a bother.
Although, I did get to ride in Eric's Copperhead with the 40 two stroke. 
It was scary.
That thing flew!
It jumped right up straight to 29mph in the chop.
My skiff was getting 28mph in the same chop, but it takes my skiff longer to get to that speed.
Mine was jumping up to 26mph then slowly going up to 27 then 28 as I messed with the tabs and trim.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I know the feeling. Some times I keep quite for the same reason. lol
I thought Eric was one of the SUV owners? I was thinking about some of the motor selections for the Copperhead too. I think it would have great get-up-and-go with that new suzuki since it's got some good front end power. What 40 2-smoke does Eric have? I saw a johnson 40 for sale not too long ago and I tell ya, if I had not recently bought the flatsstaker I would have bought it in a snap!I can't let the wife see too many toys appear in the garage all at once! lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol
I'm Eric with the black copperhead.
Then there was Eric(makin moves) with the teal copperhead. 
Then there was Eric with the seafoam green SUV14.

And Eric has the 40 tohatsu on his copperhead. 
I wad scared running it. Lol
Not used to that power. Lol


> I know the feeling. Some times I keep quite for the same reason. lol
> I thought Eric was one of the SUV owners? I was thinking about some of the motor selections for the Copperhead too. I think it would have great get-up-and-go with that new suzuki since it's got some good front end power. What 40 2-smoke does Eric have? I saw a johnson 40 for sale not too long ago and I tell ya, if I had not recently bought the flatsstaker I would have bought it in a snap!I can't let the wife see too many toys appear in the garage all at once! lol


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Never seen/riden on one in person but thtat SUV17 front entry looks supper stealthy!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Mel's shop SUV, other than the color and missing trolling motor, is the perfect Oysterbreath fishing machine! I'm really digging it's simplicity. It's not hard for me to imagine that bad boy sitting in my garage! Looks like I'm gonna have to plan another trip down there to see her with my own eyes!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

We have both a Copperhead and SUV 17 available for water test. Best way to compare. If anyone interested we could arrange a meeting somewhere (like Round Island? or further north even at NSB) on a Sat. afternoon, have both boats there, you guys take them out and have a cold beverage afterwards??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> We have both a Copperhead and SUV 17 available for water test.  Best way to compare.  If anyone interested we could arrange a meeting somewhere (like Round Island? or further north even at NSB) on a Sat. afternoon, have both boats there, you guys take them out and have a cold beverage afterwards??



I want to test out the SUV17!

Why don't I drive up so you guys can do some work on my copperhead and you let me take the 17 out to round island while the work gets done on the copperhead? lol  ;D

I don't trust myself installing a wang anchor bracket on the transom. lol


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > We have both a Copperhead and SUV 17 available for water test.  Best way to compare.  If anyone interested we could arrange a meeting somewhere (like Round Island? or further north even at NSB) on a Sat. afternoon, have both boats there, you guys take them out and have a cold beverage afterwards??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some one should call me. You know Round Island is not open this time of year with out a full time Vero Beach Home Owners Card.......


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> You know Round Island is not open this time of year with out a full time Vero Beach Home Owners Card.......


Not sure if your trying to be funny or not but Round Island is part of the Indian River Park System and access is granted to all.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > You know Round Island is not open this time of year with out a full time Vero Beach Home Owners Card.......
> 
> 
> Not sure if your trying to be funny or not but Round Island is part of the Indian River Park System and access is granted to all.


Only if, there is an open set for me..........


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Mel, Looks like I'll be giving you a call sometime soon!
This upcomming weekend is the weekend that I would normally be in that area but my Wife's work situation altered that. So I'm gonna schedule myself some vero beach time soon!


----------

